# Is there a good theme tutorial?



## PieceKeepr (Jan 12, 2012)

Is there a complete, easy to understand tutorial out there for someone who has never made a theme but wants to? I see a lot of "tutorials" that tell you some tools to use or how to get the theme onto the phone but they don't really help me.

There are parts of a couple of themes I want to combine so I won't be starting completely from scratch.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

hey, i literally have just got into theming and i can share a few links that have helped me a lot. other than that a lot of it is a definite learning process. i hope to release screens of my current work soon but man it takes a while. i never realized how much went into theming. more than just photoshop but a lot of xml as well

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1320891

https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AcdxIJRSH9ypZGZzc2pxNDlfMjdnazk4OHNxZA&hl=en&pli=1

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/up-coming-themers/123430-tutorial-drawpatch9.html


----------



## PieceKeepr (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the links. I was hoping it would be as simple as swapping out image files and repacking the apk but it doesn't sound like it.


----------

